# Chipper, wife separate after 12 years of marriage



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2012)

Chipper Jones and his wife Sharon have separated, according to a person with knowledge of the situation.

This would be a second divorce for Jones, who went through a very public split with his first wife Karin, beginning in 1998, after he had admitted to an extramarital affair and having a son out of wedlock. Jones, 40, has four sons, and it appears his intent is to handle this situation privately.

When asked about it Thursday, Jones declined comment. Attempts to reach Sharon Jones for comment were unsuccessful.

The couple has been married for 12 years and have three sons Trey, 11, Shea, 7, and Tristan, 6. Jones also has a fourth son Matthew, 14.

The timing is particularly tough for Jones, who is playing his final season with the Braves. A seven-time All-Star and potential Hall of Fame third baseman, he announced at the end of spring training that this will be his last season in an 18-year career, entirely in Atlanta. He just returned from a disabled list stint on Sunday against Toronto.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 14, 2012)

Dang, that stinks, hate it for them.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 14, 2012)

Just heard about the unfortunate news on radio.  Maybe next year is NOT a good time for Chipper to retire.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 14, 2012)

She sat in front of me a few weeks back with the two youngest in tow,...One of the only times that I can ever remember Chipper walking up to the net while on deck.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

It does stink.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 14, 2012)

sad... I can only imagine how hard it would be to keep a marriage together with a baseball players' schedule


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2012)

Hate to hear that. It's the kids that suffer.


----------



## riprap (Jun 14, 2012)

Not sure if his kids will suffer. I'm sure he is gone at least 1/2 of the year  anyway with baseball and deer hunting.


----------



## golffreak (Jun 14, 2012)

Have no idea of the particulars. But if it were me spending 1/2 of the year playing baseball, I surely wouldn't spend most of the other half shooting hunting shows and hanging out with the Buck Commanders. Time at home might help. Or, it could make it worse. Just my opinion. Could be no fault of his own.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jun 14, 2012)

riprap said:


> Not sure if his kids will suffer. I'm sure he is gone at least 1/2 of the year  anyway with baseball and deer hunting.



a kid with selfish parents is going to suffer.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 15, 2012)

Yep, I agree Vmarsh.  A kid with a parent that's selfish will definately suffer.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 15, 2012)

1/2 his season in in Atlanta! The other half is on the road but that is only 2weeks at a time at most. How many of you are at work, and away from the house 10-15 hours a day! Do you still go hunting? Are you a selfish Parent?Good Grief!


----------



## riprap (Jun 15, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> 1/2 his season in in Atlanta! The other half is on the road but that is only 2weeks at a time at most. How many of you are at work, and away from the house 10-15 hours a day! Do you still go hunting? Are you a selfish Parent?Good Grief!



If 1/2 of his season is in Atlanta that is not a whole year. Spring training, road games, hunting shows, it has to be 1/2 the year. Kids may not suffer, but wife prolly tired of it. He hunts in Texas, I hunt 1 1/2 hours from home and am home every night except maybe a weekend for hunting. I don't know who's at fault, but Chipper seems to be doing what he wants. I'm sure he will spend more time with kids when he retires.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 15, 2012)

Guys, he has a 10,000 acre ranch in Texas.  It has a huge house and guest houses.  I know I've seen his kids and his wife on the Buck Commander show multiple times so I would imagine they go with him to Texas a vast majority of the time.  It's not like he and 3 buddies go get in a little camper for the weekend.

Fact of the matter is that nobody knows any details about their life.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jun 15, 2012)

Hate to hear he is gonna be on the DL mentally and physically - we need him to be 100% focused or its gonna be a long summer.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jun 15, 2012)

Let me clarify my definition of selfish in this instance: parent(s) too consumed with self to keep the family together. I'm not talkin about his job at all.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 15, 2012)

Lol! Lots of family experts in the sports forum. Wife tired. Kids neglected. Why is it always the man who messes up or is selfish or cheats? Just find it funny. 

And it might be the case. Maybe he is a selfish, cheating jerk. But nobody knows that at this time.


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jun 15, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 15, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> Pics?









You're welcome.


----------



## riprap (Jun 15, 2012)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Lol! Lots of family experts in the sports forum. Wife tired. Kids neglected. Why is it always the man who messes up or is selfish or cheats? Just find it funny.
> 
> And it might be the case. Maybe he is a selfish, cheating jerk. But nobody knows that at this time.



I don't think anyone has jumped to any conclusions. Just some people giving some obvious reasons why they are splitting. If everybody just put sad, or I'm sorry it would be pretty boring.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2012)

Smart girl... he's a goob...Hate it for the kids though...BUT...it may be better for them if there is a lot of trouble at home.  Kids shouldn't have to hear that garbage.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 15, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You're welcome.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 15, 2012)

Maybe just maybe his got tired of him always being "injured" at home and not helping out at home.  Just speculation.


Also if this was someone else besides ya'll favorite guy how many would be so quick to defend him then?


----------



## riprap (Jun 15, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Maybe just maybe his got tired of him always being "injured" at home and not helping out at home.  Just speculation.
> 
> 
> Also if this was someone else besides ya'll favorite guy how many would be so quick to defend him then?



If he was on the Yankees we could say steroids were the reason.


----------



## DBM78 (Jun 15, 2012)

I thought Chipper gave up on going to Hooter's years ago.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 15, 2012)

riprap said:


> If he was on the Yankees we could say steroids were the reason.



That's all you got?  seriously?  
Man that's weak. 

Typical crybaby whiney Braves fan.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2012)

Who cares about baseball anyways?


----------



## riprap (Jun 15, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> That's all you got?  seriously?
> Man that's weak.
> 
> Typical crybaby whiney Braves fan.



Typical loudmouth, obnoxious, fan of whosever on top Yankee fan.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 15, 2012)

riprap said:


> Typical loudmouth, obnoxious, fan of whosever on top Yankee fan.



I'm not obnoxious, but can be pretty loud.  
But I ain't a whiney, "roid excuse" using Braves fan that always brings up speculation with no proof. 

Oh well, Keep on Rippy, you're sounding more and more like a whner. 


Priceless.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Jun 15, 2012)

After meeting him and spending a little time with him in Ohio at the ATA show, this doesn't surprise me at all...


----------



## olcowman (Jun 16, 2012)

It's wonder to me how any of those pro baseball players stay married... over the years, my previous employment put me in the hotels with these guys on their road trips... and I'm telling ya' they's pretty gals that just swarm them places when they're there. I ain't talking two or three neither... I mean a bus load of them and most of them wearing so little you could tell they forgot their underwear that morning! I don't know who does what but them gals ain't there for the free continental breakfast I don't reckon?


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 16, 2012)

And that gives them a free pass?

If you were there when the gals were, did you pretend to be baseball player?  You know benefit from their fame?


----------



## olcowman (Jun 16, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> And that gives them a free pass?
> 
> If you were there when the gals were, did you pretend to be baseball player?  You know benefit from their fame?



Who a free pass for what? And nope... too far past my prime and happily married... you slippery, forked tongue, yankee devil!


----------



## riprap (Jun 16, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Who a free pass for what? And nope... too far past my prime and happily married... you slippery, forked tongue, yankee devil!



The Yankees should change their name to the Angels.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 16, 2012)

The Braves should change their name to the Wannabes.  

I'm not a Yankee cow man just a Yankees baseball fan. Don't hate on me cause your home team sux.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 16, 2012)

Compare the payrolls.


----------



## olcowman (Jun 17, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> The Braves should change their name to the Wannabes.
> 
> I'm not a Yankee cow man just a Yankees baseball fan. Don't hate on me cause your home team sux.



This is really bad! Having to deal with an occasional yankee around here is hard enough... but I don't reckon I have ever run across a body who wishes they was a yankee and runs around acting like one? This is a serious affliction... and honestly kinda scares me! I'm purty sure I've come across something like this in that last chapter of the Bible?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jun 21, 2012)

emusmaker this isn't New York we don't care, baseball is just something to fill the time till College Football starts


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 21, 2012)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> emusmaker this isn't New York we don't care, baseball is just something to fill the time till College Football starts



^^^^^That^^^^^


----------



## castaway (Jun 22, 2012)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> emusmaker this isn't New York we don't care, baseball is just something to fill the time till College Football starts



Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## XIronheadX (Jun 22, 2012)

olcowman said:


> This is really bad! Having to deal with an occasional yankee around here is hard enough... but I don't reckon I have ever run across a body who wishes they was a yankee and runs around acting like one? This is a serious affliction... and honestly kinda scares me! I'm purty sure I've come across something like this in that last chapter of the Bible?


----------

